# Scaring my mice beyond repair?



## Tahdaaah (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello 
I bought two beautiful little satin siamese mice this Sunday just gone. They're around 4-6 weeks old, and I'm trying to socialise them.
Unfortunately, I don't really know how to go about this, as I'm really scared of scaring them, and thats all I seem to be managing to do at the moment.
I've been trying to use treats, so they associate me and my hand and being picked up with nice things, but they're so young, and only used to one kind of food, that they don't even seem to realise the treats I'm offering are actually food, let alone try and eat them.
The past few days have been okay and they seemed to be getting used to me yesterday, but today they seem more nervous, and to be pooing more than normal. I'm worried I've upset them. Can you permanently damage a relationship with a mouse? Please help!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, I believe you can, but please don't let that scare you. It would take much more than that.

They are obviously still very young, and if they are not used to being handled from where they came, it will take a while for them to get used to your hands.
Many mice don't take treats from hands, so don't let that upset you either. If I were you, I would start with putting my hand in the cage and hold it still for some time every day - without picking them up. This way they will learn over time that your hand is not dangerous. When you sense they're no longer scared of your hand, you can slowly start moving your hand about and maybe picking them up gently. Remember to always move carefully around them, especially when they seem nervous.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I agree with Jathy. I did the same with my baby mice when I was training them. 
Usually there would be a TP tube or something and when they ran into one of them, I would pick up the TP roll and up it in an empty container, once they came out, I would put my hand in the cage and just leave it as still as I could. Mice are curious, in time, they'll come to you and start crawling all over your hand. Sometimes it may take a while so just be patient.


----------

